# Help please



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

While I was shopping for countries and deciding and looking for a better place to move to, we had already moved up a step or two.

Here's what happened.

My husband got a Schengan visa to Belgium. Schengan is valid for three months and he can move freely within the schengen area. So, He went to Belgium and then Sweden and spent two months there. Just before his last two weeks of visa expiry, he went to Germany and hid there, meaning that he remained there even after his visa expired. 

Now, its been two months since his visa expired and he has been living illegaly. He does not have a job yet. 

What can he do to become legal? How long will it take him?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your husband has citizenship of which countries?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ummimi said:


> While I was shopping for countries and deciding and looking for a better place to move to, we had already moved up a step or two.
> 
> Here's what happened.
> 
> ...


What's his nationality and where was he living when he obtained his Schengen visa?

For which purpose did he receive the Schengen visa? Tourism? Business? Family visit? 

Did anybody act as a guarantor for him?

At first glance, what he did sounds like the perfect way to make live very hard and to make getting a legal residence permit near impossible.


----------

